# Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

Nach langen überlegen hab ich mir einen Neun Pc Zugelegt mit:

Windos XP servise Pack 3

Dual core 6000+ 2x 3000

Ram: 3 gb

Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce 9500 gt mit 1024 mb

Treiber alle Aktuell.

Soweit so gut nun Instaliere ich: zmb. 

Sum 2 nach dem Starten Nur das Bild dann Auf dem Desktop zurück.

C&C Alamstufe Rot 3 Selbe wie oben.

BattleForge Selbe wie oben.

Bei vielen weitern neuern Titeln immer wieder kommt nur das Bild und bin wieder auf dem Desktop. 

Wie kann das sein Neuer Pc aber nix neues leuft.

Habe in fielen der Foren geschaut nur hats nix geholfen. 

PS: Bei meinen Alten Pc leuft alles aber nur ruckelig.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Hat du mal einen aktuellen Treiber installiert? DirectX nochmal die neuste Version installiert? 

Im übrigen brauchst du dir von einer 9500GT nicht viel erhoffen, für aktuelle Spiele ist diese schon fast zu schwach um hier bei guten Einstellungen etwas ruckelfrei darzustellen.


----------



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Hat du mal einen aktuellen Treiber installiert? DirectX nochmal die neuste Version installiert?
> 
> Im übrigen brauchst du dir von einer 9500GT nicht viel erhoffen, für aktuelle Spiele ist diese schon fast zu schwach um hier bei guten Einstellungen etwas ruckelfrei darzustellen.


 


Hat du mal einen aktuellen Treiber installiert? 

Treiber alle Aktuell.

DirectX nochmal die neuste Version installiert?


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Das soll ein neuer PC sein?

Ich hab meinen jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr und er ist besser als deiner!


----------



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Das soll ein neuer PC sein?
> 
> Ich hab meinen jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr und er ist besser als deiner!


 


Das bring mir garnix.....  

Ich habe eben net so viel Geld....


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Such mal die DX Log und poste die mal. Sieht mir eher danach aus als hätte man ei der isntallation was verpfuscht.


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

War auch ein Scherz. Das war bei meinem Laptop früher auch so. Lag an veralteten Treibern.
Also:
- Net Framework 3.5 auffspielen
- Graka Treiber aktualisieren
- DirectX aktualisieren
- Patches fürs Spiel installieren


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr und er ist besser als deiner!



Sehr sinnvolle Antwort.

@Dragonhunter
Das hört sich wirklich nach einem Treiberproblem an.
Chipsatztreiber auch drauf?
Ansonsten mit der Systemwiederherstellung wieder auf null zurück.
Dann zuerst den Chipsatz,dann DX und dann den Grafiktreiber.

Abgesehen davon darfst du  wirklich nicht zuviel von der 9500GT erwarten.
Für ein wenig mehr Geld hättest du in Form einer 9800GT auch mehr als die doppelte Leistung haben können.


----------



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Such mal die DX Log und poste die mal. Sieht mir eher danach aus als hätte man ei der isntallation was verpfuscht.


 
--------------------
[06/11/09 17:01:04] module: dxupdate(Oct 27 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2223, function: RegisterDLL
    Failed API:  LoadLibraryEx()
    Error:  (0xc000001d)
    Unable to load C:\WINXP\system32\xactengine3_1.dll.
--------------------
[06/11/09 17:01:04] module: dxupdate(Oct 27 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5848, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.
--------------------
[06/11/09 17:01:04] module: dsetup32(Oct 27 2008), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/11/09 17:01:04] module: dsetup32(Oct 27 2008), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
    InstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:02:03] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2223, function: RegisterDLL
    Failed API:  LoadLibraryEx()
    Error:  (0xc000001d)
    Unable to load C:\WINXP\system32\xactengine3_0.dll.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:02:03] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5848, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:02:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:02:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
    InstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:13:53] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2223, function: RegisterDLL
    Failed API:  LoadLibraryEx()
    Error:  (0xc000001d)
    Unable to load C:\WINXP\system32\xactengine3_0.dll.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:13:53] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5848, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:13:53] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:13:53] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
    InstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:18:42] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2223, function: RegisterDLL
    Failed API:  LoadLibraryEx()
    Error:  (0xc000001d)
    Unable to load C:\WINXP\system32\xactengine3_0.dll.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:18:42] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5848, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:18:42] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:18:42] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
    InstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:34:19] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2223, function: RegisterDLL
    Failed API:  LoadLibraryEx()
    Error:  (0xc000001d)
    Unable to load C:\WINXP\system32\xactengine3_0.dll.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:34:19] module: dxupdate(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5848, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:34:19] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[06/12/09 19:34:19] module: dsetup32(Mar 16 2009), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
    InstallPlugIn() failed.


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Ach du grüne neune. Was haben die Idioten die dir den Rechner verkauft haben für ein Bullshit gemacht. Da fehlt ja fast alles. 
deinstalliere mal deine Grafikkarte komplett. Dann installierst du XP einfach drüber, deine Einstellungen bleiben dabei erhalten. Dann installierst du DX nochmal, dann eine aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber und dann sollte es funktionieren. Sollte der einfachste Weg für dich sein.


----------



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Erst einmal danke für die schnellen Antworten ich werde ma Xp drüber Instalieren hoffe das es klappt.


----------



## Dragonhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Dragonhunter schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für die schnellen Antworten ich werde ma Xp drüber Instalieren hoffe das es klappt.




Hatt es nicht DirectX läst sich immer noch nicht Instalieren.....



Ich probiers nun noch mal alles neu mit meiner Cd ma gucken...


----------



## james07 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

XP kommt mit DX 8.1, du brauchst heutzutage 9.0c oder Vista 10
FP komplett löschen und nicht einfach XP drüberbügeln, danach alles neu aufsetzen, XP, Chipsatz, GK Treiber, alle anderen Treiber, DX 9.0c dann software


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Frage: Wo haste den Rechner gekauft??

James07 hat schon alles gesagt einfach mal so machen!


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

selbst wenn jetz alles klappt, wäre dass für mich schon mal ein grund zum meckern! sauerei sowas...  wo hast du den denn gekauft, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Das ist wirklich das Allerletzte! Darum sollte man seinen PC immer selber zusammenbauen!


----------



## Dragonhunter (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

KZN Commputer kann ich den PC aufgrund dieser Probleme Zurück bringen ?




Ich instaliere dann noch ma neu ....

PS: Ich bin nämlich zimlich generft deswegen. 
Selber baun mache norm auch wolte es dies ma sparen naja so viel dazu. ^^


----------



## james07 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

nein kannst ihn nicht umtauschen oder rückgeben, da die Hardware keine Mängel hat, und es wird bestimmt nur mit Software dagestanden habenund nicht alles sofort einsatz bereit.

Ist heute leider Standart bei komplett PC und Laptop, alte oder keine treiber drauf.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

@james07
Wenn im Kaufvertrag Vorinstalliert steht, heisst dies, alle Grundanwendungen haben zu "laufen". Wenn alle Spiele nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm verursachen, ist das ein Problem dessen die sich annehmen müssen. 
Ich würde das Ding zurück bringen, ich würde sogar, falls du den Rechner noch keine 14 Tage hast, direkt auf eine Geldrückgabe bestehen und wo anders kaufen. Die Konfiguration sieht für ich schlichtweg nach Altware aus. Was hast du denn bezahlt? Eventuell bekommen wir etwas besseres hin das auch "funktioniert".


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Das soll ein neuer PC sein?
> 
> Ich hab meinen jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr und er ist besser als deiner!


 
Ich bin schon öfters hier im Forum über deine Kommentare "gestolpert". Und ich finde, dass du dir deine unqualifizierten Bemerkungen echt sparen kannst...  Also: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,... 

Sry das ich diesen Tread genutzt habe, um das mal los zu werden...


----------



## james07 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

@ Kaktus genau das ist es was stand drin? wissen wir nicht, und die Hardware ist wirklich Müll. Vielleicht kommen noch paar angaben.


----------



## Dragonhunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



james07 schrieb:


> XP kommt mit DX 8.1, du brauchst heutzutage 9.0c oder Vista 10
> FP komplett löschen und nicht einfach XP drüberbügeln, danach alles neu aufsetzen, XP, Chipsatz, GK Treiber, alle anderen Treiber, DX 9.0c dann software




Gut habe es so gemacht und Immer noch nicht .

Leuft zwar besser aber :

Kein Sum 2 Bild wie beim lästen ma

BattleForge Windos Fehler meldung. (Das is neu)

Warcraft 3 wow es leuf nja is ja auch uralt.

Auch mein Pc Fachkundige Kolege war schnell mit sein Latein am Ende.

Zum Pc Laden und die haben gesag: "Das es  nicht ihr Problem wäre das keine Spiele laufen würden" und wolten Geld sehn nja...

Nun hoffe ich ma ich komme da drumherrum.


----------



## Dragonhunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Dragonhunter schrieb:


> Gut habe es so gemacht und Immer noch nicht .
> 
> Leuft zwar besser aber :
> 
> ...



Zur Hardware:

Bord: GF7050-M2

Cpu: Amd 6000 + 2x 3000 

Ram 3gb  ka

Grafik : Geforce 9500 gt

Weiter vehlende angaben auf Anfrage.


----------



## ATImania (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*

Also der Athlon X2 6000+ ist soweit okay genau wie die 3 GB Ram wobei es wohl auch NoName Hersteller sein wird. Die GeForce 9500 GT 1024 MB nutzt mein Bruder auch zum zocken. Hat zwar nicht wirklich die beste Performance seiner Preisklasse aber sollte zum einfachen zocken reichen. 

Ich selber habe auch ein fertig Komplett System von meinem Händler gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Also Komplett PC = Schrott stimmt so nicht. Man sollte nur schauen wo man einen kauft. 

Ich würde mich in diesem Fall einfach mal an den Händler wenden wo der PC gekauft wurde!


----------



## vin vom Dorf (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Dragonhunter schrieb:


> Zur Hardware:
> 
> Bord: GF7050-M2
> 
> ...



Und wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?

Ich würde nochmal den Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest auf Fehler prüfen,
kaputter RAM hat bei mir auch schon die lustigsten Fehler verursacht.

Ansonsten mal die Temperaturen von der CPU usw. auslesen.

Denn da du Windows ja jetzt schon komplett neu raufgespielt hast würde ich ein Software-Problem fast ausschließen und eher auf ein Hardware Problem tippen...


----------



## ATImania (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

Für den PC hat er bestimmt 399,- bezahlt (könnte ich mir vorstellen). Mehr wie max. 350,- Euro hätte er aber nicht kosten dürfen.

Mein Bruder hat für seinen PC im *Oktober 2008*:

AMD Athlon X2 5600+
3 GB DDR II PC-800
nVidia GeForce 9500 GT 1024 MB
320 GB HDD

365,- Euro gezahlt! Auch als Komplett System und vom Preis war es zu der Zeit noch okay.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

Wie viele Tage hast du den PC schon? Du hast Grundlegend 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, ohne Begründung. Ich würde darauf bestehen das sie dir das Geld zurück geben und gut ist.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie viele Tage hast du den PC schon? Du hast Grundlegend 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, ohne Begründung. Ich würde darauf bestehen das sie dir das Geld zurück geben und gut ist.



Für mich liest sich das immer so, wie wenn er den Rechner im Laden bei denen gekauft hätte und nicht bestellt und dann ist nix mit 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Begründung.


----------



## N1lle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



Dragonhunter schrieb:


> Das bring mir garnix.....
> 
> Ich habe eben net so viel Geld....




du hättest dir auch für weniger geld ein gebrauchtes sys aus dem Forum zamstellen können wär fast sinnvoller gewesen und ich glaub 2gb ram sind auch net grad viel heutzutage

oh verlesen sind ja 3


----------



## -NTB- (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



N1lle schrieb:


> du hättest dir auch für weniger geld ein gebrauchtes sys aus dem Forum zamstellen können wär fast sinnvoller gewesen und ich glaub 2gb ram sind auch net grad viel heutzutage
> 
> oh verlesen sind ja 3




Wenn ihn jdm wirklich kompetenes diese arbeit abgenoimmen hääte und ihm die mühle noch fachgerecht zusammengebaut hätte, wäre es nicht nur fast besser.
der pc wäre schneller, günstiger, gegebenfalls durch vernünftige mods auch noch leiser!
und ich denke ews gibt hier bestimmt nen paar jungs die das drauf haben und auch bock dazu habe!!
Für ein zwi bierchen tut man sich doch gerne nen gefallen!


----------



## N1lle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Wenn ihn jdm wirklich kompetenes diese arbeit abgenoimmen hääte und ihm die mühle noch fachgerecht zusammengebaut hätte, wäre es nicht nur fast besser.
> der pc wäre schneller, günstiger, gegebenfalls durch vernünftige mods auch noch leiser!
> und ich denke ews gibt hier bestimmt nen paar jungs die das drauf haben und auch bock dazu habe!!
> Für ein zwi bierchen tut man sich doch gerne nen gefallen!




Ja stimmt mein Nachbar wollt sich auch ein Komplett System kaufen das so net schlecht ausgesehn hat aber hab ihm ein billigeres zamgestellt mit Marken Ram und Netzteil


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Begründung hast du aber immer, droh denen einfach mal mit 'nem Anwalt oder sowas. Auch wenn du das nicht vorhast sind Passagen wie "ich würde eine außergerichtliche Klärung vorziehen" oder "sollte meiner Forderung der ... nicht bis zum ... nachgekommen sein, werde ich gerichtliche Schritte einleiten" sehr effektiv. (In einer Email/Brief natürlich)

So wie es aussieht wurdest du nach Strich und Faden beschissen


----------



## amdintel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel leuft.*



james07 schrieb:


> Ist heute leider Standart bei komplett PC und Laptop, alte oder keine treiber drauf.



nicht überall, der im Nov 2008 gekauft I7, da waren die neusten Treiber bei installiert und auf der Treiber CD


----------



## Dragonhunter (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

So nun Mal was Klarzu stellen zum Punkt Umtausch (Recht).

Man hat nicht das recht jeden Artikel Umzutauschen es seiden der Einzelhandel weist diesen mit zmb:
Hier könen sie inerhalb von 14 tagen mit Kassenbon Umtauschen . 

Wen dies nicht der Fall ist muss der Einzelhandel nicht Umtauschen es seiden aus Kolanz um den Kunden zu halten.


Anders sied dies bei Reklamation aus : 

Hier Hardware einfach.

Software: An den Hersteller wenden hat der Pc laden nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## amdintel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

das ist nicht ganz richtig,
bei defekter Waren , kann man sofort den Kaufvertrag 
Rückgang machen ,  grade gekauft und gleich zu hause stellt man fest, kaputt, es  wurde also einem was kaputtes verkauft .
nach dem Gesetz hat man Anspruch 
bei Neu Geräten , auf heile Geräte und funktionierende Geräte ,  
u.a. wenn Eigenschaften wie Gamer PC  genannt sind, aber kein einziges Games läuft ist das ein Mangel., vielleicht ist ja wirklich der PC kaputt , Speicher  oder HDD , GK ?
Zumindest hat man gesetzlich auch eine Garantie .


----------



## Dragonhunter (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Pc nur Kein neus Spiel läuft.*

Habe den Pc nicht umgetauscht bekommen aber das Problem selber gelöst Bios restet schon ging alles kleine sache große Wirkung.


----------

